# Pay weather sites?



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a service to help with my business, and skiing as a side benefit.  Can anyone recommend a site for long term  (15-30 days) forecasts?  I realize this is a tricky thing at best but if anyone has had experience with one, i'd love to hear about it.  I subscribed to roemer's site 4 or 5 years ago but i cant honestly remember what good it did.

Like i said, this is more from a business perspective then anything but any beta would be of great help.


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2009)

I wasn't even aware that there were pay sites! Does this mean the forecasts are more accurate? 

Seriously, hope someone can offer you some advice. Good luck!


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 4, 2009)

Accuweather has a pay site (accuweatherpro)where you can get Joe Bastardi's forecast.  A lot of people think he hypes alot but I don't think he's too bad.  Longer range forecasting is just a crap shoot anyways.  Hell they have trouble with tomorrow no less 4 or 5 days down the line.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> I subscribed to roemer's site 4 or 5 years ago but i cant honestly remember what good it did.



You probably got free tickets to Jay or Cannon along with your subscription, and may have got some great powder days in which completely white'd out your recollection


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> You probably got free tickets to Jay or Cannon along with your subscription, and may have got some great powder days in which completely white'd out your recollection



i did get two free tickets to Jay but i was never able to use them.  I wish your version was the truth though.


----------



## Nick (Nov 23, 2013)

So much free online now. Is this still req'd


----------



## abc (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't know a site per se. But I used to work with some weather guys. The sell their services for a specific area and purpose. Like, you want to know whether you need to dump all the water out of the reservoir because it's going to overflow with runoff in a week, something like that. They'll run their model focus on your specific need.

Try your nearby college's meteology department. They might know where to find such weather-men/team-for-hire.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 23, 2013)

robweather said:


> Drop me an email at Rob@stormsurgellc.com
> www.liveweatherblogs.com


A reply from 09...


----------

